# bogota, columbia



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

anyone out there ride the mountains near bogota? absolutely stunning. safe?


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

Bull_D said:


> anyone out there ride the mountains near bogota? absolutely stunning. safe?


hello. yes. i have and you are correct 100% stunning. sure to be the next costa rica. i was there in the late 90's and it was "safe". it's a lot better now but you should still be careful. there are a number of good shops. try "mountain bike shop" in bogota. there's another shop across the street from Unicentro. sorry don't recall the name but they can also guide you. i think the guys at both shops speak some english. better to have a guide and a car drive you up to "los patios", from there you have a number of options. remember, you are at 2,600 meters above sea level so the breathing will take some time getting use to. pm for more info if you need it.

nelson


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

Colombia is a great country, easily one of the most ecologically diverse countries on the planet, and many riders take the sport very seriously.

Cyclovia Sunday's are also pretty cool when they shut down major thoroughfares and tens of thousands come out on their bikes, ranging from old beaters to the nicest titanium racers you'll see anywhere.

Bogota is also not necessarily "safe" in many instances, especially near to the city where it is very important to know where NOT to go (especially around Monserrate which overshadows downtown). Some of the adjacent towns like Chia have some good spots. As you go north into Santander into Bucaramanga, there's some really neat arid and tropical spots depending on what side of a mountain you are on.

There are a few devout all-mountain groups that I ride with, what's your riding level and fitness? Habla Ud. Espanol?

What your business is in Colombia may also be a factor to consider your kidnapping risk, which continues to be a serious threat in Bogota today, especially if you're seen tooling around on a $5000 bike.

G.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the info. that has been my impression....an amazing place. seemed like a good idea to have some locals (or their knowledge) to help keep you out of trouble. i'm pretty much a xc rider. good fitness level. lost a leg above the knee about 16 yrs ago, been riding about 6. my bike is probably worth that......my leg about 4 times that :-(


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm there about three months out of the year (usually winter , let me know when you think you would like to visit and maybe I can help.

Hotel La Fontana is across from the Unicentro mall mentioned by phatbiker is a great hotel (home base for our 'local' military commanders) and can get you anything or information you want.


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

****** said:


> I'm there about three months out of the year (usually winter , let me know when you think you would like to visit and maybe I can help.
> 
> Hotel La Fontana is across from the Unicentro mall mentioned by phatbiker is a great hotel (home base for our 'local' military commanders) and can get you anything or information you want.


hey ******,

i'll be in bogota in late november for a few days. while i won't have my bike with me i can definitely bring my biking stuff. it's been a while since i've ridden near bogota but i might be fun to get out. let me know if you'll be around.

nelson


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Colombia*

The next time I'll be there and in Quito is the the week after Christmas through the second week in January.

November I'll be hopefully eating deep fried turkey Stateside, hopefully not the pork substitute we had last year in Germany!

Where are you coming from?

G.


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

based in NJ. planning on riding pisgah around december 20th.. moab in april

nelson


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice. I have lots of family in NJ (North), and my in-laws are all over Colombia. It'll work out sooner or later as the geographic stars are already partially aligned...

I've biked, camped, and guided (botanical students) all over Pisgah. In December the weather will be either good or bad, not usually much in-between.

It will be interesting to see how the escalated turf battles affect the general populations in Colombia. Hopefully it all stays in Medellin. CNN.com is graphically exploiting the situation there for their shock-value benefit.

G.


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

cool. i'm also in northern nj. if you're ever in town visiting your in-laws and feel like doing a ride please drop me a line. we have some pretty good trails here. 

nelsonm1 at optonline dot net

nelson


----------



## DoubleK (Aug 15, 2007)

phatbiker said:


> there are a number of good shops. try "mountain bike shop" in bogota. there's another shop across the street from Unicentro.


Beeing for a couple off weeks now in Bogota for work, i`m starting to mis my bikes. So it looks for now, i`m going to be here for a while, so i thought off buying a bike here.
Until now i haven`t seen a decent shop around, but the one near Unicentro shouldn`t be hard to find. Any one who can tell me where i can find the "mountain bike shop"?
Or a other good bikeshop in Bogota?


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

DoubleK said:


> Beeing for a couple off weeks now in Bogota for work, i`m starting to mis my bikes. So it looks for now, i`m going to be here for a while, so i thought off buying a bike here.
> Until now i haven`t seen a decent shop around, but the one near Unicentro shouldn`t be hard to find. Any one who can tell me where i can find the "mountain bike shop"?
> Or a other good bikeshop in Bogota?


hey. sorry for my delayed response. i was in bogota in late november. the weather was perfect. i really wish I had brought my bike.

i walked by the shop near Unicentro. It's on 127th about a block and a half from 15 towards septima. I think it's called Todo Terreno. There's a new shop (bike haus??) on 15 (on the right if you're coming from Unicentro, the nearest cross street might be 112 ) near the 100 circle (round-a-bout) but before you get to the circle.. they sell pretty much Trek exclusively. hope this helps. send me a pm if you need more info.

nelson


----------



## phatbiker (Mar 3, 2004)

****** said:


> Nice. I have lots of family in NJ (North), and my in-laws are all over Colombia. It'll work out sooner or later as the geographic stars are already partially aligned...
> 
> I've biked, camped, and guided (botanical students) all over Pisgah. In December the weather will be either good or bad, not usually much in-between.
> 
> ...


hey ******. hope all is well. tried to ride in north carolina in december but got hammered by a freak snow storm. went snowboarding at sugar mountain instead. Work has me Frankfurt, then in Nice next week and then back to Bogota for a quick trip in late Feb and then back to Jersey. I heard there's a new spot to ride with security provided and everything. Near Guasca?

nelson


----------



## DoubleK (Aug 15, 2007)

phatbiker said:


> hey. sorry for my delayed response. i was in bogota in late november. the weather was perfect. i really wish I had brought my bike.
> 
> i walked by the shop near Unicentro. It's on 127th about a block and a half from 15 towards septima. I think it's called Todo Terreno. There's a new shop (bike haus??) on 15 (on the right if you're coming from Unicentro, the nearest cross street might be 112 ) near the 100 circle (round-a-bout) but before you get to the circle.. they sell pretty much Trek exclusively. hope this helps. send me a pm if you need more info.
> 
> nelson


Thanks for the answer :thumbsup:

When i have time this week, i`ll go check both shops out. Been to Zipaquera this weekend, the DH track there looks great. Now i realy going to need a bike here


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry for late response, I've been on the edge of civilization for the last few weeks.

For Colombia, also check out Guatavita, just down from Guasca. Safe enough to not have to worry about anything, lots of farms and weekend property in the area.

I'm here until Saturday. I don't have a bike with me now, but can find one if you'd like to ride on Friday or Saturday. If you are here later, my riding group usually has breakfast on Sunday mornings.

I'll check back today/tomorrow to see if you are here and can schedule something.

You really shouldn't need security in/around Guasca, but if you go let me know how it went.

G.


----------



## Turd Fergusen (Jul 23, 2005)

Post deleted


----------

